# Hog Walleye



## Nick Roehl

I caught this hog today pitching a jig. The not so funny thing is I had a hog on before this that bit me off right at the net. Not sure if it was the same fish but I retied and bam had another one on. I managed to land this one myself. 12.5 lbs-31 1/2" long-18 1/4" girth. She is going on the wall.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

that is awesome, eat it and make a replica


----------



## Nick Roehl

Kelly Hannan said:


> that is awesome, eat it and make a replica


At the taxidermist already. I can send you the meat. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

that would be tasty by the time it got here, yum, yum


----------



## Nick Roehl

Kelly Hannan said:


> that would be tasty by the time it got here, yum, yum


Throw a little hot sauce on her, it'd be damn good! :beer:


----------



## spentwings

Kelly Hannan said:


> that is awesome, eat it and make a replica


 :rollin: I've heard of letting them go and having a replica done.
Anyway,,maybe a once in a lifetime fish that will look good on the wall. :thumb:


----------



## Nick Roehl

spentwings said:


> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is awesome, eat it and make a replica
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin: I've heard of letting them go and having a replica done.
> Anyway,,maybe a once in a lifetime fish that will look good on the wall. :thumb:
Click to expand...

Figured I would get a bunch of haters on this. You guys can get all the replicas you want, while you put your kids on time outs, and vote for Obama. I will keep it old school.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I agree. The way I mentioned you would get to enjoy it 2 ways


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Nick
You have been ON THE FISH!!!!! I want to go in October.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Sasha and Abby said:


> Nick
> You have been ON THE FISH!!!!! I want to go in October.


The rivers are pretty good in October as well if you can break away from hunting .


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Walleye are on my list. We do not have any here, and they are a beautiful fish.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Sasha and Abby said:


> Walleye are on my list. We do not have any here, and they are a beautiful fish.


They are a beautiful fish and great table fare. Let me know when you are around. I should be able to escape for a few hundred casts.


----------



## spentwings

Nick Roehl said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is awesome, eat it and make a replica
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin: I've heard of letting them go and having a replica done.
> Anyway,,maybe a once in a lifetime fish that will look good on the wall. :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured I would get a bunch of haters on this. You guys can get all the replicas you want, while you put your kids on time outs, and vote for Obama. I will keep it old school.
Click to expand...

 :-? :splat: :lol:


----------



## mohallfisher

I also got one for the wall that I am proud to say I did not release. I believe the essence of the fish is better portrayed with a real skin/scale mount. The key is getting a taxidermist that has the artistic ability and a passion for what he does, then you get a mount that looks just like the live fish did. I have had my run-ins with good, bad, and excellent taxidermists over the years and now-a-days I always research out the best taxidermists in the area I am living in and have a taxidermist in mind everytime I go fishing, just in case I catch a wall hanger. I am really not a fan of replicas, they seem like make believe fish to me. This is my first walleye for the wall at 11lbs 6oz and 30".


----------



## Nick Roehl

mohallfisher

I completely agree with all you said. Very nice piggy you have there for the wall, congrats! :beer:


----------



## spentwings

The neat thing about fishing vs hunting is choice. It's hard to put a duck back in the sky.
Again, probably a once in a lifetime fish that will look good on the wall. :thumb:


----------



## Nick Roehl

spentwings said:


> The neat thing about fishing vs hunting is choice. It's hard to put a duck back in the sky.
> Again, probably a once in a lifetime fish that will look good on the wall. :thumb:


Hunting is all choice as well don't kid yourself. You decide whether or not to pull the trigger or release the arrow. You also have to figure in for one big walleye put on the wall I know myself I have released thousands of walleyes back in just the Red River alone, not counting the numerous lakes I fish or other rivers. I am sure this can be said for most guys the have big walleyes mounted.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang

Hey I've seen that eye before! Nice Nick mount turned out good also.. I heard some things about the Red in October and I know two good weekends that I generally don't hunt for certain reasons  I'm looking to join the 12#+ club


----------



## Nick Roehl

MikeHonkQuackBang said:


> Hey I've seen that eye before! Nice Nick mount turned out good also.. I heard some things about the Red in October and I know two good weekends that I generally don't hunt for certain reasons  I'm looking to join the 12#+ club


Mike let me know when you are out we should get together to hammer a few hogs.


----------

